# On collecting artifacts and other booty from State waters



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a repost from another thread. I feel it deserves a thread of its own.

Whack 'um



BOHUNTER1 said:


> If you want some kicks go with me to some dark water diving. LImestone, axe cut logs, fossils and sometimes we see gators on the banks..... after we surface! LOL I can get it all less than 40 feet! No way on a 150foot dive for me. 1-2 ft viz will keep you on your toes. YES NITROX 40% on shallow dives lots of current will make you feel way better than air. I swear I get more BT! I think I stay calmer.
> 
> Good luck on your adventures. Be safe, dont take anything for granted. Dont be afraid to wear pink either!





Clay-Doh said:


> Bohunter...mark them ax cuts...we'll go back and lift bag em silly! Huge market!





BOHUNTER1 said:


> I WISH~!
> 
> I think Section 267 of Florida Statutes states any body of water which is Navigable <what is that? Oh well, is considered STATE PROPERTY, so anything lying insitu on the bottom of Navigable water is the States.
> 
> ...


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

*old hand*

I searched and found many artifacts in MS,for many years.they lay on the ground where IP has clear cut.It is a shame that it is illegal to artifact hunt here in FL.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

On land you can, but it has to be private property and you need to get permission from the land owners. If its state waters its 100% illegal to touch. Anything over 50 years of age is considered an artifact. 

Alabama laws states you can find anything in state waters and keep it. Age unlimited. You can not dredge though! 

Georgia is the same as Florida, in State waters everything belongs to the state. 

Mississippi, Unsure but I would definitely get permission before crossing lines. In Mississippi they have a law and they can shoot you down if they feel threatened on their land! SO..... get permission!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I don't "hunt" for artifacts, but I enjoy a good find. I hate to hear there is one more regulation on what we can and more often can't do. Just around the corner, I foresee "wringing out my wetsuit" immediately after a dive (to preserve the level of salinity in the gulf).


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Stuff Bohunter. Very interesting.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Is an Ax Cut exactly what it sounds like? A cut piece of wood? If so who gives a crap?*


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Some pieces of wood can be worth hundreds to thousands of dollars depending on the tree.


----------

